# Good spark plugs and wires?



## xcrunner18 (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey guys its about tune up time on my s14 and just wanted to know some good spark plug and wires? THANKS!!!


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

get either ngk or denso for plugs.


----------



## mananitee (Nov 18, 2007)

i agree. ngk and denso are good, any other brands dont work well with nissans. personally i would get ngk iridium plugs but not as a first mod. they do help if you are running lots of after market parts but do cost more than their good for.


----------



## thezman (Nov 3, 2007)

I've put E3 plugs in my Z31 they work fine no real noticable difference but not many mods yet either. I'm fond of Accel 300+ 8.8mm wires they will pretty much last the life of your car. used the same set on my previous toy car for 5+ years of use and abuse.


----------



## xcrunner18 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks guys!!!!


----------

